
Ask HN: Where can I follow the changes of HN itself? - vog
Is there any place where all changes to HN are documented and can easily be followed?<p>As it is now, the HN changes are communicated by people who observed them, from whom these are then spread in a gossip-like way throughout the community. This leads to many time-wasting discussions, here is the latest which I had to endure:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13436538<p>The continuing lack of transparency at HN is quite annoying. While I see <i>some</i> value in intransparent ranking mechanisms (so it&#x27;s not too easy to game them), all other changes in software and moderation rules should be communicated publicly and visibly.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of something like a status page or a blog, low traffic, with RSS&#x2F;Atom feed. For example, I like the &quot;GitHub &#x2F; ship&quot; blog where I can follow their development, except that an HN version could leave out the advertisement speak without losing anything. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;category&#x2F;ship)
======
brudgers
What I suspect is that a lot of the small changes such as not being able to
delete comments (without asking the moderators) once they have a reply are a
response to non-constructive behaviors which some users are applying
systematically.

On the other hand, for an informed discussion, I'd suggest contacting the
mods.

~~~
vog
Serious question: What exactly do you mean with "contacting the mods"?

Just writing to hn@ycombinator.com, or is there a dedicated way to contact the
mods?

(BTW, this is yet another instance of the same problem: There's neither a
description of who the mods are, nor how they are organized, nor a clear
statement on how they wish to interact with the community.)

~~~
brudgers
I meant using the link labeled 'contact' at the bottom of most pages as I
believe it to be a dedicated way of contacting the mods.

~~~
jaredsohn
FYI, clicking that will launch your email client with the recipient sent to
hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
brudgers
I think the |support| link does exactly the same thing.

~~~
vog
FYI: I just sent that email.

